# Alternative zur U-Pose



## Riesenblinker (11. Juli 2005)

#h 

habe mal eine Eigenkreation vorzustellen.
Super empfindlich, für alle Grundangelarten geeignet!

Entschuldigt meine "Malkunst".


----------



## Kurzer (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Alternative zur U-Pose*

Moin,

na das sieht doch gut aus, hat ein bißchen was von der Knochenmontage, oder? Alternativ zur U-Pose kann man doch auch den Köder mit Luft, Styropur oder Holz etc. manipulieren.

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Riesenblinker (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Alternative zur U-Pose*

#h kurzer

der Vorteil ist, daß dieses Teil durch Verschieben des Laufbleies in der
Empfindlichkeit eingestellt werden kann.
- Läßt sich auch sehr weit werfen !

ist auch gut in starker Strömung einsetzbar ( Bleikugel kann entsprechend
gewählt werden ).

Komponenten gibts für wenig Geld im Bastelladen um die Ecke.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Kurzer (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Alternative zur U-Pose*

Ich glaube ich werde das mal ausprobieren. Hab da ne Stelle an einem Fluss von der ich weiß das sich dort nen schöner Wels aufhält. Das Problem ist, dass man fast über den Fluss werfen muss um die Stelle zu erreichen. Ein Boot hab ich nicht und mit dem Belly ist es mir dort bezüglich der Strömung zu heiß.

Was nimmst Du für Material für diese Montage?

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Alternative zur U-Pose*

hi,
sieht echt nicht dumm aus #6



> Komponenten gibts für wenig Geld im Bastelladen um die Ecke.


magst du uns mal ne Bastelanleitung dazu machen ?


----------



## Riesenblinker (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Alternative zur U-Pose*

#h daniel

Kunststoffröhrchen ( schwarz, 1 m,  Durchmesser 4mm)
Styroporkugel oder alte Pose(n)
Aquariumschlauch ( Stückchen von 1 cm )

und ne Bleikugel mit Innenloch, Durchmesser 5mm

Viele Grüße


----------



## Kurzer (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Alternative zur U-Pose*

Das klingt alles überhaupt nicht teuer und dafür sehr praktikabel. Wenn man statt der Bleikugel nen Tiroler verwendet ... ich sehe nur Vorteile.

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## rob (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Alternative zur U-Pose*

danke für die montage!
werd ich mal versuchen..macht sinn..lg rob


----------



## Riesenblinker (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Alternative zur U-Pose*

|wavey: daniel

das Kugelblei rutscht nach dem Auftreffen im Wasser runter, weil der
Auftrieb am anderen Ende größer/höher ist. #6 
Das System richtet sich automatisch auf. Stellt man den unteren Stopper
(Aquariumschlauch) höher ( und damit die Bleikugel ) - verringert sich die
Auftriebskraft der Styroporkugel.
Ein Tiroler kannst Du aber als Blei nicht nehmen, weil es ja nicht auf das
Kunststoffröhrchen laufen kann.

Das System kann wie gesagt, sehr empfindlich eingestellt werden. Kann
aber auch ( je nach Größe der Styroporkugel/Blei ) fürs schwere
Grundangeln auf Wels eingesetzt werden.
Ich habe es bisher mit Erfolg auf vorsichtige Zander benutzt.

Viel Grüße


----------



## Kurzer (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Alternative zur U-Pose*

Jo, jetzt hab ich es verstanden. Sorry, hab heute ne lange Leitung. Zu viel gefeiert am Wochenende...!

Werde Dich über meine Ergebnisse mit dieser Methode informieren.

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Pickerfan (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Alternative zur U-Pose*

Moin
Ich hab das grad mal nachgebaut und die Auftriebskugel steigt auch schön. Nun meine Frage. Hab mich kurzfristig entschieden morgen früh annnen Forellensee zu fahren. Kann man mit der Montage auch schleppen? Ich seh nix was dagegen spricht.
Bis denn
Carsten


----------



## Riesenblinker (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Alternative zur U-Pose*

#h pickerfan

müßte funktionieren, wenn nicht allzuviel Kraut am Boden ist.- Oder Du
würdest das Ganze so konzipieren, das es mehr schwebend arbeitet.


Viele Grüße


----------



## Pickerfan (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Alternative zur U-Pose*

Mal sehen wies läuft. Auf jeden Fall find ich die Montage Spitze. Grade dies Jahr wo es kaum stellen ohne Kraut gibt


----------



## CarphunterMF (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Alternative zur U-Pose*

Net schlecht muss ich direkt mal ausprobieren


----------



## Pickerfan (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Alternative zur U-Pose*

Tach auch
habs heut mal getestet. Die Montage hat was. Ein richtig nettes Stehaufmännchen. Gab zwar nur eine Forelle auf die Montage doch das Verhalten hat mir echt ne Chance verdient mal richtig getestet zu werden.
Bis denn
Carsten


----------



## Pickerfan (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Alternative zur U-Pose*

Moin
Ich hab das jetzt ein paar mal getestet und bin nicht mehr ganz so überzeugt. Wenn ich die Montage richtig weit rausfeuer hab ich sehr oft ne Vertüddelung drin. Ich habs mit nem 60cm Vorfach probiert. KA ob ich mal ein kürzeres nehmen sollte. Ich werde das jetzt nochmal mit einer dünneren Schnur und nem 50 Vorfach probieren und dann mal berichten
Bis denn
Carsten


----------



## Riesenblinker (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Alternative zur U-Pose*

Hallo pickerfan #h 

stell doch mal eine Zeichnung oder noch besser ein Foto von deiner Montage
rein - dann kann ich Dir sicher helfen !

Welches Bleigewicht hast Du genommen ?
Welchen Auftriebskörper ? Ist der Auftriebskörper zu groß im Verhältnis zum
Köder bzw.Ködergewicht gibts Vetüddelung.

- Immer alles nicht größer wählen als nötig ! - Dann klappts

Durch Zufügen eines weiteren Stoppers ( Aquariumschlauchstück) ab Mitte
des Kunststoffröhrchens ( verschieben bis zum Auftriebskörper möglich ) -
steht das System schneller oder je nach Komponenten auch besser auf. Dann
einen schweren Köder wählen, sonst gibts Vertüddelung.

Ohne diesen "Mittelstopper" steht das System langsam auf, wenn alles richtig
gemacht wurde. Nachhelfen kann man mit einem kleinen Ruck.

Lediglich als Welsmontage sollte der Auftriebskörper sehr groß sein !

Klingt alles kompliziert - ist aber simpel und kinderleicht.


----------



## HD4ever (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Alternative zur U-Pose*



			
				Riesenblinker schrieb:
			
		

> - Läßt sich auch sehr weit werfen !



das doch schon mal nen riesen Vorteil !!!!
da hab ich mit der U-Pose so meine Probleme ....  |uhoh:


----------



## Kurzer (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Alternative zur U-Pose*

Moin,

ja diese Unterwasserposenmontagen sind manchmal sehr tückisch. Ich habe auch sehr lange getüftelt bis ich endlich eine hatte mit der man auch werfen konnte. Ich verwende, um das Blei in die Schnur zu hängen einen ca. 50 cm langen Boom. Einen weiteren Boom schalte ich zwischen den Wirbel und die U-Pose auf das Vorfach. Je nach länge des Vorfaches variere ich auch die länge des Booms. Die Schnur zwischen U-Pose und Haken bleibt so wie sie ist, also ohne Boom.

Bei mir klappt das ganz gut und würfen von bis zu 60m sind eigentlich kein Problem. Man sollte jedoch auch ein kräftige Rute nehmen welche sich nicht so schnell aufläd, ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das bei Distanzwürfen mit weicheren Ruten sich die Montage schnelle verknotet als mit härteren Ruten. Ne 3 LBS Karpfenrute ist bei mir daher das Minimum für diese Montagen. Brandungsruten gehen auch prima, Ok die Gesichter der anderen Angler welche vor sich her schmunzeln sollte Ihr einfach übersehen. Es sieht sehr ungewöhnlich aus wenn man mit Brandungsgeschirr an einer Kiesgrube sitzt:q . Macht aber nichts, da die Montage damit halt besser funktioniert.

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## caruso (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Alternative zur U-Pose*

Wie lang wählst Du denn das Plastikröhrchen? Ist denn das nun auch einen Meter lang? Oder kürzt Du es vielleicht auf 50 cm und machst 2 Stehaufmännchen draus?

caruso


----------



## Masterfischer (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Alternative zur U-Pose*

Sieht echt net schlecht aus Hab ja grad Ferien und da hab ich Zeit zum basteln. angeln ehen ist zuzeit ein bisschen schlecht das es wie aus allen wolken regnet. Soltest du dir patentieren lassen und noch ein bissle verfeinern dann kann es in die Massenproduktion gehen. 
Mfg Masterfischer


----------



## voice (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Alternative zur U-Pose*

hmmmmmm.....diese montage werde ich mal für zander am fluss nachbauen.....der vorteil liegt meiner meinung am besseren schnurabzug und dem somit geringeren widerstand......und der köfi kann wie bei der posenmontage präsentiert werden....was ich nicht verstehe ist...warum kann man kein tiroler nehmen....es gleitet auch auf dem rohr, wenn ich die obere öffnung...in der der wirbel hängt aufbohre....
voice


----------



## Riesenblinker (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Alternative zur U-Pose*

Hallo voice  #h 

Wenn Du ein Tiroler aufbohrst und auf das Röhrchen schiebst, wird es sich
wohl verkanten und nicht richtig herunterlaufen. 

Auch würde sich das System warscheinlich vertüddeln, beim werfen.
Außerdem beinhaltet das Tiroler Luft und hat Auftrieb, was in diesem System
eher nicht vorteilhaft ist, auch dann nicht, wenn Du den Plastikschlauch vom
Tiroler verkürzen, bzw. entfernen würdest.

Auch ein Olivenblei ist nicht so gut geeignet wie ein Kugelblei.

Gruß
Reinhard      - RIESENBLINKER


----------



## Riesenblinker (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Alternative zur U-Pose*

Hallo masterfischer  #h 

Danke für den guten Ratschlag !!
-Werde auf Deinen Rat hin, das     RIESENBLINKER STEHAUFMÄNNCHEN
produzieren !

Es wird bald im Handel erhältlich sein. Habe erste Schritte eingeleitet.

mail mir mal Deine Adresse zu, damit ich mich erkenntlich zeigen kann !


Gruß                   
Reinhard                   - RIESENBLINKER


----------



## Pickerfan (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Alternative zur U-Pose*

@ Riesenblinker
habs leider noch nicht geschafft. Foto kommt morgen
Bis denn
Carsten


----------



## Masterfischer (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Alternative zur U-Pose*



			
				Riesenblinker schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo masterfischer #h
> 
> Danke für den guten Ratschlag !!
> -Werde auf Deinen Rat hin, das RIESENBLINKER STEHAUFMÄNNCHEN
> ...


Ist das ernst gemeint oder wars nur ein Geck.
Gruss Masterfischer


----------



## Riesenblinker (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Alternative zur U-Pose*

Hallo masterfischer #h 

das war   KEIN    Gag !!


----------



## Masterfischer (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Alternative zur U-Pose*

Cool das ist ja fast wie Weihnachten, dann schick ich dir jetzt ne Mail mit meiner Adresse. 
Danke schon mal im Vorraus.
Gruss Masterfischer


----------

